# Lounge > Forum Games >  >  Answer with the title of a song

## RawrJessiRawr

The person above asks a question,you answer the question with the title of a song and band name then ask a new question

Example:
Question: Why so sad?

Answer: Burden in my hand-soundgarden

 ::): 
I'll start

What did you do today?

----------


## Cam

Look Around - Red Hot Chili Peppers

What makes you happy?

----------


## RawrJessiRawr

My favorite mistake- Sheryl crow

How was your day today?

----------


## CityofAngels

> My favorite mistake- Sheryl crow
> 
> How was your day today?




Stuck Inside of Memphis With the Mobile Blues Again by Bob Dylan

Have I told you lately by Van Morrison

----------


## Cam

Wrong - Depeche Mode  :Razz: 

Where do you want to go?

----------


## RawrJessiRawr

Across the universe-the Beatles

What are you looking forward to?

----------


## Cam

Streets of Philadelphia - Bruce Springsteen  (not the ones where you get stabbed)

What irks you?

----------


## RawrJessiRawr

Mama-my chemical romance

Whats your favorite season?

----------


## Prodigy

Winter Winds - Mumford & Sons

What do you like to do?

----------


## Chantellabella

Born to Run - Bruce Springsteen

What is your cat/dog/hamster/fish thinking when they look at you?

----------


## L

Stranger - by Angus & Julia Stone

Who are you?

----------


## RawrJessiRawr

I am the walrus- the Beatles

What have you done today?

----------


## L

Wasted - by Angus & Julia Stone

What do you enjoy

----------


## Cam

Paradise - Coldplay


What's important to you?

----------


## RawrJessiRawr

Be yourself-audioslave

What is your favorite color?

----------


## Cam

It's not easy being green - Kermit the frog  :Tongue: 

What's your favorite food?

----------


## Chieve

Custard Pie-Led Zeppelin

What is something you enjoy?

----------


## RawrJessiRawr

A love so pure-underoath

What do you do when sad?

----------


## Chieve

Float On-Modest Mouse

What is your favorite animal?

Just realized I copied lasairs question, lol sorry.

----------


## Cam

Eye of the Tiger - Survivor


What's your flavor?

----------


## onawheel

Sweet Sweet - The Smashing Pumpkins

how would you describe yourself?

----------


## RawrJessiRawr

Lost-red

How do you feel when you lose something?

----------


## Chieve

Sinking hearts-the organ

What is something that interests you?

----------


## Chantellabella

I Turn My Camera On - Spoon

What is your favorite breakfast food?

----------


## Kirsebaer

Birthday Cake - Rihanna

What are your plans for tonight?

----------


## RawrJessiRawr

Noise and kisses-the used

What is your favorite drink?

----------


## Grand Jete

One More Cup Of Coffee -- The White Stripes

If you could trade places with anyone for a day, who would it be?

----------


## T-Bone

Some Guys Have All The Luck - Rod Stewart

What's your opinion on the opposite sex?

----------


## RawrJessiRawr

Men are all the same-the used
(Not my honest opinion just went with the question asked lol)

Why would you feel sad today?

----------


## Member11

> Why would you feel sad today?



"Where Is the Love" by The Black Eyed Peas

How are you feeling?

----------


## Apocalyptic

Mmmbop - Hanson  ::D: 

What will you say if I telephoned you at 3 in the night?

----------


## Member11

"Dumb Ways to Die" by Tangerine Kitty ::D: 

What do you want?

----------


## Chantellabella

I Wanna Be Rich - Calloway

What do you do for cheap entertainment?

----------


## PHD in Ebonics

Train Under Water - Bright Eyes

What kind of personality trait do you wish you had?

----------


## Apocalyptic

"Way with words" - The Starting Line

What will you say to me if we bumped into each other?

----------


## RawrJessiRawr

Lets dance to joy division- the wombats

What should you be doing but aren't?

----------


## Meadowlark

Sleep Tonight - Stars

What did you dream about last night?

----------


## Sagan

Today - Smashing Pumpkins

Why cant I get in?

----------


## Member11

"Trapped In The Drive-Thru"

How are you?

----------


## 1

Nobody Here-Devin Townsend..The end of the world is near,what will you do?

----------


## Member11

"Time to Say Goodbye" by Sarah Brightman & Andrea Bocelli

What to eat?

----------


## FireIsTheCleanser

Beef Bologna - Fear

What are you watching?

----------


## L

Adventures of a Lifetime (Coldplay)

Where would you like to go?

----------


## mp

paradise (coldplay)

----------


## mp

ohhh forgot to ask the question... 
How is your mood?

----------


## Chantellabella

_I'm Blue_  EIFFEL65

What's the most exciting thing you've ever done?

----------


## Otherside

Rolling in the deep - Adele

What do you do for a living?

----------


## FireIsTheCleanser

Thrift Shop Junkie - Voodoo Glow Skulls

What's a guilty pleasure of yours?

----------


## Otherside

Brown sugar - Rolling Stones

What are you currently doing?

----------


## FireIsTheCleanser

Stealing People's Mail - Dead Kennedys 

What do you do on rainy days?

----------


## Kirsebaer

I miss you - Adele

When was the last time you saw your parents?

----------


## 1

100 Years Ago-The Rolling Stones....Why are there flowers at the gates to hell?

----------


## FireIsTheCleanser

The Devil Made Me Do It - Voodoo Glow Skulls

What are you craving right now?

----------


## huppypuppy

> The Devil Made Me Do It - Voodoo Glow Skulls
> 
> What are you craving right now?



Livin' On Love - Alan Jackson.... Where would you rather be?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Member11

"November Rain" by Guns N' Roses

What are you doing?

----------


## UndercoverAngel

Lazing on a Sunday afternoon - Queen.

How many jobs have you had?

----------


## huppypuppy

> Lazing on a Sunday afternoon - Queen.
> 
> How many jobs have you had?



Three Chain Road - Lee Kernaghan

Where's your favourite holiday spot???


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## UndercoverAngel

A room in my heart-Faith Hill.

Where is your favorite place to take a ride?

----------


## huppypuppy

Jump In My Car - Ted Mulray

What do you do in your spare time?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Member11

"Code Monkey" by Jonathan Coulton

How are you?

----------


## fetisha

> "Code Monkey" by Jonathan Coulton
> 
> How are you?




"vague" by orgy

What made you join anxiteyspace.com?

----------


## 1

Secret-The Pierces.. The world is ending..now what?

----------


## FireIsTheCleanser

TV Party - Black Flag

What's something weird you've seen?

----------


## 1

Aliens-Lecrae.. What was the worst injury you've ever had?

----------


## fetisha

> Aliens-Lecrae.. What was the worst injury you've ever had?



"A pain that I am used to" by  depeche mode

what are you wearing?

----------


## 1

The Usual-Drake..How's the weather like in your area?

----------


## Member11

"Hot N Cold" by Katy Perry

Where are you going?

----------


## FireIsTheCleanser

Holiday in Cambodia - Dead Kennedys

What's a game you like playing?

----------


## 1

Halo-Itchy Daze..What's something that you miss right now?

----------


## UndercoverAngel

Open Arms- Journey.

Where do you want to take a vacation?

----------


## Member11

"Together in Electric Dreams" by The Human League

What is your dream?

----------


## UndercoverAngel

I'm gonna be somebody-Travis Tritt.

How far would you go for love?

----------


## Member11

"I'd Do Anything for Love" by Meat Loaf

What have you done for love?

----------


## 1

Nothing-The Script..What is your future?

----------


## UndercoverAngel

Long Cold Winter- Cinderella.

What is your favorite smell?

----------


## Member11

"Girlfriend" by Avril Lavigne

 What is your favorite food?

----------


## fetisha

> "Girlfriend" by Avril Lavigne
> 
>  What is your favorite food?



"Waffle" by Sevendust

What do you like in a guy/woman?

----------


## Member11

"Heartbeats" by JosÃ© GonzÃ¡lez

How do you feel?

----------


## fetisha

> "Heartbeats" by JosÃ© GonzÃ¡lez
> 
> How do you feel?



"dizzy" by orgy

whats your favorite color?

----------


## Member11

"Blue" by Eiffel 65

What is making you happy?

----------


## fetisha

> "Blue" by Eiffel 65
> 
> What is making you happy?



"Its raining" by Bi Rain

What are you doing now?

----------


## 1

Nothing-The Scripts

Who is haunting your house?

----------


## Otherside

> Nothing-The Scripts
> 
> Who is haunting your house?



Single Ladies - Beyonce 

What would you take with you to a desert island if you could only take one item?

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk

----------


## UndercoverAngel

Cold Gin-Kiss.

If you could fly, where would you go first?

----------


## 1

Area 51-Hardwell

The 1st place you would go to if you had the ability to teleport?

----------


## Otherside

Penny Lane - The Beatles

What are you doing right now?

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk

----------


## 1

Required Reading- Into It. Over It.

What are you up to at the moment?

----------


## Otherside

Chasing Pavements - Adele

What did you have for lunch?

----------


## 1

Beans-Nirvana

The grossest thing you've ever seen?

----------


## Otherside

My Hands - Leona Lewis

Where would you like to live?

----------


## 1

Beach Town-Chase Rice

What's that eerie sound?

----------


## UndercoverAngel

Jamie's cryin-Van Halen.

What would be the name of your own Zoo?

----------


## Otherside

Stadium Arcadium - The Red Hot Chilli Peppers 

What did you buy from the store?

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk

----------


## 1

Useless Stuff- Special Patrol

How was High School like for you?

----------


## Otherside

Crazy - Gnarls Barkley 

What is the meaning of life?

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk

----------


## 1

Living - 2 Chainz 

Why did you pass out that one time?

----------


## UndercoverAngel

I'm so excited- The Pointer Sisters.

How do you feel about singing in front of an audience?

----------


## 1

This is how the world will end- The Elms

How are you today?

----------


## UndercoverAngel

Sweating Bullets- Megadeath.

what direction are you gonna go?

----------


## 1

Move In The Right Direction-Gossip 

The nastiest thing you've ever seen?

----------


## fetisha

monster-skillet

what do you love doing as a hobbie?

----------


## 1

Work Out-J.Cole 

What's one thing you like to do during your free time?

----------


## UndercoverAngel

Shout it out loud - Kiss

What time do you like to eat supper?

----------


## 1

In The Evening-Led Zeppelin

What are you making with those Lego pieces?

----------


## fetisha

Its called a heart-depeche mode

Where are you going tomorrow?

----------


## 1

The Beach-The Neighbourhood

Where's one place you would go to?

----------


## fetisha

Land down under-men at work

What are you listening to now?

----------


## UndercoverAngel

Echoes-Pink Floyd

What would you tell the person who asked you for directions?

----------


## 1

I don't Know-Meek Mill

What is one of your fears?

----------


## UndercoverAngel

I stand alone-Godsmack

What is your favorite past time?

----------


## Cuchculan

These boots are made for WALKING

Have you got a boyfriend / girlfriend?

----------


## Cornholio

These Things Take Time - The Smiths

What are you doing tonight?

----------


## 1

Nothing-The Script 

What did u do over the weekend?

----------


## Cornholio

Date With The Night - Yeah Yeah Yeahs

When is the party​?

----------


## Cornholio

> Date With The Night - Yeah Yeah Yeahs



When is the party?

----------


## 1

Party Never Ends- Inna

Where are u going?

----------


## Cornholio

Going Underground - The Jam

What will you do if you win the lottery?

----------


## Cuchculan

Going Underground - The Jam

How you feeling today?

----------


## Cornholio

Heaven Knows I'm Miserable Now - The Smiths

Where should we vacation?

BTW, jinx you owe me a soda. 
@Cuchculan

----------


## 1

To The Moon And Back-Savage Garden

Why are u bored?

----------


## Cornholio

Same Old Love - Selena Gomez (bleh)

Whats in your freezer?

----------


## Cuchculan

Green Onions - T and the MG's

How is the weather there?

@Cornholio
 great minds think alike.

----------


## 1

Sunny-Boney M

How was the year 1999 for u?

----------


## L

Why does it always rain on me?

Who is he?

----------


## 1

I Dunno- The Georgia Satellites 

How was the party?

----------


## Cornholio

F***** Crazy - Eminem

9-1-1, what is your emergency?

----------


## 1

Zombies!- The Cranberries 

Where did they vanish off to?

----------


## Cornholio

Over the Hills and Far Away - Led Zeppelin

Who do you work for?

----------


## 1

None Of Your Business-Salt-N-Pepa <.<

What is that in the ocean?

----------


## Cornholio

Ghost Ship - Jim Morrison/the Doors

What are your plans for the weekend?

----------


## 1

Couch Potato-Jakubi

How was the 2 hr nap?

----------


## Cornholio

Just Like Heaven - The Cure
(How did you know I took a nap??)

What's tomorrow's weather looking like?

----------


## 1

Rain-Hollywood Undead

What should you expect at the end of the tunnel?

(Well, I know everything!)
(Did u really nap for 2 hrs Lel?)

----------


## Cornholio

There Is a Light That Never Goes Out - The Smiths 

(About 2 hours, not sure exactly.. I thought you knew everything. Lies!)

Whats in that brief case?

----------


## 1

Your Worst Nightmare- No ID

If that person comes onto ur property, what happens after?

----------


## Cornholio

Knock Em Out - Lily Allen

What do you dream of?

----------


## Cuchculan

I dreamed a little Dream of you - Mamas and papas

What are your plans for the day?

----------


## 1

Exercise-Akinyele

What was ur last nightmare about?

----------


## Cornholio

How I Could Just Kill a Man - Rage Against the Machine

Whats under your bed?

----------


## Cuchculan

Two Pints of larger and a packet of Crisps - Splodgenessabounds

You got any one thing you like doing more than any other?

----------


## Otherside

Chasing The Sun - The Wanted

How's life to going for you at the moment? 

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk

----------


## Cornholio

Everythings Just Wonderful - Lily Allen

What do you love doing?

----------


## Cuchculan

Sitting on the dock of the bay - Michael Bolton

What is for breakfast this morning?

----------


## 1

Maggots- Bones

What's that over there?

----------


## Cuchculan

Stairway to Heaven - Led Zeppelin

What you doing tonight?

----------


## 1

Party Til We Die-MAKJ

What's the plan for tomorrow?

----------


## Cuchculan

Smack my [BEEP] up - Prodigy

Do anything good today?

----------


## 1

Whole Lot- Akon

If u got mugged, what would u do?

----------


## Cuchculan

The Safety Dance - men without hats

if you had one wish what would it be?

----------


## 1

Money-Pink Floyd

Where's one place you'd work at?

----------


## Cuchculan

Big Yellow Taxi - Joni Mitchell

What do you do for fun?

----------


## 1

Fun-Coldplay 

What's going on for today?

----------


## Cuchculan

Dancing with tears in my eyes - Ultravox

How is your day going?

----------


## 1

Alright-Kendrick Lamar 

Wat will happen tomorrow?

----------


## Cuchculan

The sun and the rain - Madness

Any plans for the weekend?

----------


## sweetful

Saturday In The Park - Chicago

What did you want to be when you were a kid?

----------


## Cuchculan

I want to be a Tree - The Prudential

You have one wish, what would you wish for?

----------


## 1

Something-The Beatles

What do u dislike the most?

----------


## Cuchculan

Raindrops keep falling on my head - Gene Kelly

How you feeling today?

----------


## 1

Sick- Evanescence

What are u doing?

----------


## Cuchculan

Sitting on the dock of the bay - Michael Bolton

Got any plans for the day?

----------


## 1

Lay In My Bed-Mario

Are u going anywhere tomorrow?

----------


## Cuchculan

Going Underground - The Jam

What you wearing today?

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Come As You Are - Nirvana

What's you're mood right now?

----------


## 1

Bored-Deftones

Why are u there?

----------


## Cuchculan

Gotta Serve Somebody - Bob Dylan

What you make of the world today?

----------


## 1

Disaster-Jojo

What's going on?

----------


## Cuchculan

Watching the Days Go By - Stephen Osborne

Up to much today?

----------


## JamieWAgain

What's the weather like today?

----------


## Cuchculan

Sun is shining - Bob Marley

you have a good weekend?

----------


## 1

It's Alright-This Wild Life

How does the buttermilk taste like?

----------


## Cuchculan

Bad Taste - NICK SANTINO

What are your dreams in life?

----------


## 1

Make The Money- Macklemore 

What was ur last nightmare about?

----------


## Cuchculan

I was lost in France - Bonnie Tyler

How is your day today?

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Feel Good, Inc. - Gorillaz

What are you loving right now?

----------


## Cuchculan

I'm in love with an alien - Kelly Family

What is your weather like?

----------


## InvisibleGuy

What do you find attractive in a potential partner?

----------


## Cuchculan

You can change one thing about yourself, what would it be?

----------


## JamieWAgain

I'm Sensitive-Jewel

If you could have one 'do over' what would it be?

----------


## Cuchculan

Sexy ( Make Me Feel Sexy ) - DJ Theo 

How are you today?

----------


## 1

Alright- Logic 

If there was a tsunami, where would u go?

----------


## Cuchculan

Going underground - The Jam

Your dream girl would have to have?

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Empathy - Alanis Morissette

How long has it been since you had sex?

----------


## 1

Never- J.I.D 

Any plans for next week?

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Work hard, play hard - Wiz Khalifa

What are you looking forward to right now?

----------


## 1

Work Out- J.Cole

What happened last night?

----------


## Cuchculan

I drove all Night - Roy Orbinson

What is happening right now?

----------


## 1

Nothing- The Script

Where to go when trouble arrives?

----------


## Cuchculan

In the field - Gary Moore and Phil Lynott

What do you fear in life?

----------


## sweetful

Many Things - Keke Palmer

Where do you want to be?

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Open arms - Journey

What do you want right now?

----------


## 1

Ayo Technology- 50 Cent

How would  u describe your week?

----------


## Cuchculan

The Sun and the Rain - Madness

Got any plans for the day?

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Relax - Frankie Goes to Hollywood

Who are you lusting after right now?

----------


## Cuchculan

Peggy Sue - Buddy Holly

How is the weather there?

----------


## Cuchculan

I Want Candy - Bow Wow Wow

What you doing today?

----------


## BrookeAshley

"I'm a slave for you" - Britney Spears

Property management. Take care of residents, fix problems they have, and basically do whatever they need.


How are you feeling today?

----------


## Cuchculan

Better when we're together - Jack Johnson

Got any plans for the weekend?

----------


## 1

Nothing- The Script

Anything cool happening?

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Same Ol' Situation - Motley Crue

How are you feeling right now?

----------


## huppypuppy

Hot Hot Hot - Arrow
How have you been the last few months?

----------


## Cuchculan

I feel Fine - The Beatles

What is the weather like there?

----------


## 1

Cloudy- Simon & Garfunkel 

What's the plan for today?

----------


## Cuchculan

Just a walking in the sunshine - Bad Manners

Where you been at the last while?

----------


## fetisha

Home- foo fighters

what did you eat today?

----------


## Cuchculan

TWO PINTS OF LAGER AND A PACKET OF CRISPS - SPLODGENESSABOUNDS ( Have to be old to know this song )

What is the weather like there?

----------


## JamieWAgain

Umbrella. By Rihanna ( I googled so that’s prob not fair)

What kind of car do you drive?

----------


## Cuchculan

Big Yellow Taxi - Joni Mitchell

What will you be doing for the weekend?

----------


## JamieWAgain

Working Nine to Five

What’s your favorite food?

----------


## Cuchculan

Passionfruit - Drake

What is favourite time of the year?

----------


## JamieWAgain

Wonderful Christmas Time-Paul McCartney

Beach or Mountains?

----------


## Cuchculan

On The Beach - Chris Rea  ( One of my all time favourite songs )


What do you like to drink?

----------


## CeCe

Drinking Tequila, Jim Reeves

How do you feel today?

----------


## Cuchculan

I feel fine - Beatles

Any plans for the day?

----------


## JamieWAgain

Banana Pancakes - Jack Johnson

Where’s your favorite place to visit?

----------


## Cuchculan

Hotel California - Eagles

What is your favourite colour?

----------


## JamieWAgain

Theme from The Pink Panther. 
(I used to play it on the piano) 

Favorite wild animal

----------


## Cuchculan

Dogs of war - Pink Floyd

What do you like to do at night?

----------


## JamieWAgain

Golden Slumber-The Beatles

What do you like to do on weekends?

----------


## Cuchculan

Relax - Frankie Goes to Hollywood

Plans for week?

----------


## JamieWAgain

She Works Hard for the Money-Donna Summer

What is your Favorite characteristic of the town you live in?
PS congrats on the new Royal Baby!  I hope they name him Spencer, princess Di?s maiden name.  ::):

----------


## Cuchculan

Royal Baby? I don't give a crap as I am Irish. 

Green, Green grass of home - Tom Jones

Favourite season of the year?

----------


## JamieWAgain

Sorry. Blush. I though Ireland was part of the U.K.  

Winter Song-Sara Barellis (so) and Ingrid Michaelson
I live in Florida so winter here is delightful. 

What is your best quality?

----------


## Cuchculan

Blue Eyes - Elton John

Favourite drink?

----------


## JamieWAgain

Escape; The Pina Colada Song-Rupert Holmes

Favorite item in your home?

----------


## Cuchculan

The sun always shines on *TV* - Aha

Favourite childhood memory?

----------


## JamieWAgain

Santa Claus is Coming to Town-Bruce Springsteen 

Favorite Childhood Memory?

----------


## Cuchculan

Down on the beach ( Again ) Chris Rea

do you like TV?

----------


## 1

Not Anymore - SayWeCanFly

What would you do if you were stuck on a remote island?

----------


## Cuchculan

Run to the hills - Iron Maiden

Is dark outside. What do you do?

----------


## ConstellationStudies

act up - city girls

Its a rainy cold day, youre by a fire, what do you do?

----------


## Cuchculan

Run to the Hills - Iron Maiden

You like Winter?

----------


## 1

Come Winter - Drake

Is today just another day?

----------


## Cuchculan

Tomorrow's just another day - Madness

What you up to?

----------

